# Vent!



## SqueeKee (Mar 2, 2006)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just got back from visiting with my mom and my 9 year old sister. My mom is recovering from getting her tubes tied. Anyway, she has a friend there visiting as well.

This friend comes over to me, PINCHES MY SIDE and says:

*"You need to eat more, you're too skinny"*

:icon_mad: :icon_mad: :icon_mad:

*Well . . .*

I _grabbed her right back_ and said:

_*"First of all, you are RUDE. Second of all: You need to stop eating so damn much, cause you're too FAT!"*_

Anyway, mom mom is pissed at me but damn, that felt good!

I can't even count all the people who've said this or something similar to me in my life, but one things for sure, they were ALL overweight. Why do some bigger people feel it's okay to say things like that to people!!????

What makes them think that it's okay to be so unpolite? Oh, it's okay for _them_ to talk that way to a skinny person but let ONE person say something similar to them and OH NOES!!! It's the end of the world.

God! Who DOES That?

*Screams*

/end rant


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 2, 2006)

I totally understand and give you a standing ovation for answering that person back the way you did!! LMAO!!! Wish I could have seen her face.:clap

My husband has a few relatives that I haven't seen in a while and this one time we were at a family gathering and this woman I hadn't seen in a while comes over to us and says to me (not even hello, how have you been) - - but "*YOU GOT FAT" - - -* :icon_eek:

I was taken by surprise and just stood there with my mouth open! Later on, I commented to one of my husband's sister's - that "so &amp; so" said I looked fat. I then said, well, I *might* be a little chubby, but I can always lose weight. She's *DAMN UGLY* and *YOU CAN LOSE UGLY!!*

word must have gotten back to the b*tch because now everytime I see her, she just says a quiet hello and nothing more.:icon_bigg

I still wish I would have answered her back though.:icon_conf Ah, maybe next rude relative....


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 2, 2006)

LOL! Seriously, what are these people thinking?


----------



## Maja (Mar 2, 2006)

Great reply! :clap LMAO!

People are just plain rude sometimes and don't think before they open their mouths.

I've heard that I need to gain weight by just about everybody from my dentist to all my relatives. Well, I can't gain weight, because my digestive system works perfectly. And I hate it when people make assumptions that ''I must be on a diet, because all girls diet and eat like birds'' WTF? I eat more that any girl I know. I dan't care any more, I'm healthy and I feel great - that's what counts anyway.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 2, 2006)

Sometimes I wonder how the world would be if people either kept their yaps shut or if some people were actually called out on their rudeness. Way to go for replying like that! :clap


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm kind of pissed at my mom for having the nerve to be angry with me over this :icon_conf


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Mar 2, 2006)

People are sooo rude!


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG im LMFAO! You are too funny.. Love how you dealt with it!


----------



## tashbash (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh I know how you feel! My entire life, until about three years ago, I was SUPER skinny! I am 5'9" and weighed 115 at my heaviest. My nickname in high school was Bones! :icon_lol: Anyway, I constantly had people telling me that I was too skinny and that I needed to gain weight. I personally just feel that they are jealous of you and envious that they too can't be skinny like that. They struggle with their weight whereas you probably don't. Don't feel bad about what you said. I wish I had had the nerve to say that to people. Just talk to your mom and let her know it bothered you that she said that and hopefully she will understand soon.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 2, 2006)

Don't feel bad, vent all you want! Your mom sounds alot like how my adoptive mother is towards one of my 2 older sisters.

Whenever she sees her eating she'll roll her eyes and say something like "eating again?", or alot of the time she'll just flatly say something like: "oh my god Carla, you have got to lose weight. You're FAT! Whyt don't you stop eating so much junk and take-out and go for a walk or something!?"

One of my youngest memories is of hearing my sister eating potato chips under her blanket in bed at night. She's starve herself all day and get me to sneek junk food in the house for her. Her self esteem is basically at 0 because of this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Out of my 4 older brothers and 2 older sisters, only my youngest brother can do no wrong. There's always something wrong with the rest of us though. I love my mom, but she's too damned critical.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 2, 2006)

Yai! :clap Glad something good came of this!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, I think I am going to make that my LENT or belated New Year's resolution is to speak up more to rude people.

What is it with people that inspires them to make such offensive comments?


----------



## Sofia (Mar 2, 2006)

What is it with some people's lack of social skills and manners? Good for you for speaking up. People like that deserve it for being so darn rude. Keep your trap shut. It isn't any of your business if someone is fat or skinny. It's the people with nothing going on in their lives that focus on such stupid things to bring others down and make themselves feel better at the other person's expense. I've had my experiences with ppl like that, saying I looked so thin, almost ill when I was no where near that thin. I would have cracked up if I saw someone do that back. I'm actually laughing to myself right now, because I have a few people in mind that I would do that to and I can just imagine the look on their faces. :icon_twis


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 2, 2006)

and the thing is the people who commented on my weight were actually bigger than me and I'm in the *healthy weight range* - medically speaking anyway.

Some people are just f 'd up - that's all.:icon_roll


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 2, 2006)

LMAO !! You know Lina when I first saw my avatar, I thought she was flipping the finger too - but then I realized she's curling her finger as if to say "come here":icon_chee :icon_chee

LOL!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder if anyone else thinks its the middle finger too !!:icon_eek: OMG!! :icon_chee


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Mar 3, 2006)

Hello all-

Just thought I'd add my two cents here, even though my comments are more about my mother than me. When my mom was a teenager, she was 5'5" and about 110 and was stunning. She was in modelling school and Eileen Ford visited the modelling school and told her she was too short...not ugly, not fat, but too short...My mom says this has stuck with her for her whole life as being rejected.

Fast forward many years later, and abusive boyfriends who always told her she was fat when she wasn't and she is now a very rubenesque lady...Like in the super obese category(always told her she was superwoman,lol). She has mental problems, depression etc. and quite a few physical health issues including diabetes, hep c, asthma, and has had blood clots in the past. Okay I'll stop rambling and get to the point. She cannot walk far and must use an electric scooter, and when she does walk, she must use a cane. She doesn't eat an obscene amount, but she does eat more than average and does binge on occasion...The rude things people say to her and behind her back are cruel and demoralizing...even children have called her disgusting to her face...We can't go out to restaurants because people make rude comments and say that someone should stop her from eating...People refuse to move when she has to get through an aisle in a store...My brother is very skinny being blessed with a naturally fast metabolism and people have even said she must starve him because she's so fat...I just wanted to share to point out people can be rude and ignorant and alot of the times they refuse to be educated on certain things because that might mean they are wrong...Making fun of people's weight makes others feel so much better...They don't know that alot of my mom's weight is due to her medicine and other issues...she didn't get fat til after she was sick...But I try to explain and they don't care...They think I must be co-dependent and covering up for her...Anyway,vent away...cuz in the end people are prolly jealous too...So thank you, Kee, for sharing and allowing me to vent too...


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow! Just reading these...?! And Kee, I would like to boldly say, if I can, that this goes beyond rudeness. This girl is not your friend. Real Friends do not embarrass you by making such public statements. At the times in my life when I have been anorexically skinny, my true friend took me aside and gently said, "you bones be sticking out and you wrists are tiny. Is everything ok? Are you getting enough to eat? Are you enjoying the food you are eating?" Her concern came from a place of true concern and love, not ridicule or envy. True Friends neither ridicule you or envy you. Wherever this person is coming from, you don't need it. And, yea, I agree that if you had publicly made the same statement regarding her very personal and private weight condition I garen-darn-tee ya that she would have been in the corner crying and you would have been tied to that stake so fast and everybody striking their matches..which is basically what happened.


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 3, 2006)

Um, just out of curiousity, Lina, does your mom talk to my mom? No. Really.

Do they get on the phone and sometimes...you, know...just talk or maybe compare notes? Hmm. Just in case they forgot a few, or are bored, or whatever....here are a couple more:

"If you don't start eating...well, it's just not attractive, you look underfed and desperate...and men don't like desperation" -when I was underweight

"Why is your ass so big? I mean, your ass is huge, but your arms are skinny..you need to lose some weight, or start eating less; it's just not attractive"-when I was slightly overweight

Our whole society is really hard on this stuff and shouldn't be. Your weight, your body, your business.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gotchabear (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, rude people just can't seem to keep their mouth shut. My and my sister are always told 'you're too fat' or 'you're too skinny' but then they don't say it rudely. It's just that health problems run in the family.


----------



## redrocks (Mar 3, 2006)

Good for you for saying something! I hate when people do that, it's so damn rude!

Talk to your mom and tell her how you feel about people doing things like that to you. Maybe she will understand and not be mad at you anymore.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 3, 2006)

I got 2!! :icon_wink I've got my biological mom and my adoptive mom but you're right, even with two they don't live forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My adoptive mom is 63 now and even though she was mean sometimes I still love her with all my heart. I hate that she's getting old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Luckily, my bilogical mom is only 40 and is as healthy as a horse :icon_chee

Funny how the people who love us the most can be so cruel . . . yet not matter how cruel they are be still love them :icon_conf


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 3, 2006)

ugh. you did the right thing LOL

sorry she upset you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 3, 2006)

I think people feel okay in saying boneheaded things like that because being skinny is considered a good thing. The woman was probably just jealous. Sure, what she said was really rude and she shouldn't have pinched you, but she probably didn't mean it as an insult. She probably wishes she was as cute and thin as you are. Heck, it was better than saying an unprovocated, "Get your big butt to the gym 'cuz you are a hefer!" I would much rather be called skinny than fat anyday.

People say stupid stuff not realizing it hurts. It's pitiful really. I had an aunt tell me I needed to exercise more because my hips were big. She said it front of a bunch of people. I was so hurt and embarassed I could have crawled under the table and died. But I didn't. I understood that some people do not have filters on theirs mouths and cannot grasp the concept of tact or grace. It doesn't really matter in what context it is said, it hurts. At the same time, give the crazy woman a little break...she was probably thinking, in her twisted mind, that she was complimenting you on being thin. I know that sounds nuts, but some people act nuts and the things they say never come out like they are supposed to.

If she would have said, "My, you look thin and trim" would you still feel the same?

Sure feels good to vent though, doesn't it!


----------



## mintesa (Mar 3, 2006)

:clap you told her back!!!

oh i remember i was sooo skinny in highschool and everyone called me log (a log of wood) or binnyboney, or your bones are comming out of your neck (i know, i have big bones, i cant cut them away), and people say my mom dont feed me.

in university i got chubby coz i broke up with my x and just ate to ... i dont know i just ate and ate. then when i saw my old highschool mates they say, oh my god, you are getting soooo fat. everytime i met them, not even saying hi first.

it hurts the same, being called a log of wood or fat.

then i guess i went over my x, back to normal weight... but no one said, oh my god you got so thin.

arg whatever, i dont understand these people


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey ........ I know where you're comin' from.... I used to be VERY thin and people called me spaghetti legs among others that I hated. I just dealt with it by being the clown and always making jokes!!! But what bothers me more then being teased when I was young ........... is now........ now that I am a person of average weight, my family likes to point out and tease me for being "fat". What gives!!!!!!!!!!????????So I guess I can't please anyone!!!! Whatever ..... as long as your happy don't listen to anyone.


----------



## Pauline (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds like you got her told!:clap


----------



## Shelley (Mar 5, 2006)

I think you dealt with it perfectly.:clap That would tick me off! I just can't stand rude people anymore.


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 5, 2006)

You handled that quite well!

What I would give to have that problem again! People used to think I was anorexic or bulemic, but my metabolism finally caught up with me and I only wish people said I was too skinny. I don't think I'm fat, but I know I've gained a considerable amount of weight and I really hate it that people make snide comments about how much weight I've gained. Any way you slice it, it's not uncommon for people to wish for what they haven't got, whether it be more or less. Some people should just wish silently!!


----------

